# Just a few Fozzy pics



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Lazy Friday morning. Sometimes I wish I was a cat...they have it so easy! 























































And just a picture of Ollie because lately I've been missing him...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties! Is Fozzy growing back from a lion cut? He has such beautiful coloring and he's such a regal kitty. And Ollie, RIP sweet one.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks Holly! Yes, Fozzy grows back pretty quickly from the lion cut. This one was done about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Such a tough life


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay Heather, now fess up. Did you put that red towel under him because it would contrast his coloring so nicely?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He looks so comfy!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh yes, such a rough life. Cute little guy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Great pictures, but that second one!!!!! :luv


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Excuse me, but...*

it's darned hard to look that good...okay!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful cat and it looks like you have a beautiful house for him to live in.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

He's adorable, and he looks like he's very tired out after his hard day!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah...his hard day consists of just following the sun and deciding whether to bathe in it or sleep in it. Rough! ;-)


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

what is the lion cut?

And why do you do it?


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Fozzy looks like a little lion and I love that picture of Ollie!!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

He is sooooo cute, I want to snuggle his tummy


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Annie99 said:


> what is the lion cut?
> 
> And why do you do it?


A lion cut is for long haired cats where most of their body gets trimmed down and shaved. It's called a lion cut because they end up with a distinct mane that looks like a lion as well as a lion tail.

Most people do it if their cat has knots or matted fur. Fozzy has never have knots or mats but he has an issue where his fecal matter gets stuck in the back of his furry legs sometimes after using the litter box so I used to just get a potty patch for him which is shaving around the behind area. One day I just decided to go with the full lion cut. It was the summer and I thought he'd appreciate getting the heavy coat off. 

This is what he normally looks like:









And this is what his fresh lion cut looks like:









I'm biased but I think he looks cute either way! I like the lion cut because there is less fur to vacuum up.  I can tell he really likes it too...less maintenance. Actually though, he really doesn't act any different with it. He's so laid back, sometimes I wonder if he even notices! :wiggle


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Cute pics!! Do you always feed your cat on the stairs??

Does Fozzy stay still while being groomed? One of my cats has a problem with too much hair on her bottom. I tried shaving it off with an electric pet shaver but she won't stay still for me, how is she going to stay still for a groomer?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

kittywitty said:


> Cute pics!! Do you always feed your cat on the stairs??


Thanks! Yup, he gets fed on the stairs for two reasons. His licking of water kept slashing on the kitchen hardwood floor and ruining the baseboard and also, if he ever has to be shut in the basement, his food and water is right there. 



kittywitty said:


> Does Fozzy stay still while being groomed? One of my cats has a problem with too much hair on her bottom. I tried shaving it off with an electric pet shaver but she won't stay still for me, how is she going to stay still for a groomer?


They put his to sleep for the shaving. He is really laid back so might behave part of the time but when it comes to under his arms and stuff, it's best he's not awake. They don't want to cut him on accident if he gets jumpy.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, how do they put him to sleep? With anesethia or a pill? That is very interesting! Did they need to him sleep when just his butt was being shaved?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think they put him to sleep when just doing the potty patch too. They use a tranquilizer...that's the part that costs the most, believe it or not. The actual cut/groom/bath isn't that pricey. 

I drop him off at 7:30am and then they don't let me get him until 5pm. They like to keep him there until he's fully awake and functioning again.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

That is amazing. I may look into this for my kitty. Not sure about the lion cut though. How much is it about?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

It costs me about $72. That's about $40 for the anesthesia and then $32 for the grooming. (And more if he's over due for any shots.)


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's nice to see Fozzy pictures again, it's been a while. He is such a handsome cat.
And Ollie was such a good looking cat, too.


----------

